# Starting a Excavating/Landscaping company from scratch HELP!



## WayneOliff (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I’m Wayne, I’m new to this forum, I have been working for this contractor for awhile now, we do total site & utility’s, I’m on the utility crew as a operator , but I want to start my own excavating /landscaping company, I’m 24 years old, I don’t have any machines, I ordered me some business cards, I plan on starting off by using rental equipment & saving every penny I earn from it to purchase my own stuff. I plan on doing Residential & stay away from the commercial until I get settled in, such as grading, gravel driveway installation, asphalt & Concrete Removal & Small demolition , Lawn Developement & renovation, excavating, drainage solutions & pipe installation, brush & small clearing, landscaping, seeding, erosion control, and so on, pretty much anything you can do with a mini trackhoe & a skid steer. Now I’m wondering, how in the world do I find the work!? I’m having trouble finding jobs & I’m wondering if somebody could give me some tips/ advice on how to do that. I absolutely love this type of work & I take pride in my work, any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks yal.


----------



## Sam @ PWE (Jun 19, 2016)

There are so many resources out there to help you with starting your business. It will take more money than you think to start the business - legally. And it will probably take you longer than you think to get steady work. 



You can always rent equipment while you're getting started. It may not make you competitive as far as pricing, so you've got to be competitive some other way - service, quality, etc. etc.


If you've got the time, you could start this out as a side venture. Once you've got some money set aside, then you can quit your day job and do it full time.


----------



## rovalin (Oct 15, 2021)

It is not easy to start a business in the field of landscape design.Now there are a lot of competitors with work experience and a great team. We and all our neighbors on the street turned to one company, which in turn was recommended to us by an artist living on our street. And indeed, you can even see on their website walshlandscaping.co.uk that they do the work very efficiently and, by the way, inexpensively. And despite the fact that they worked on 10 sites from our street, each design is unique. So it's not an easy job.


----------

